# Terran Myths and Legends



## xrayex (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just a quick question for you.

I'm currently working on a Raven Guard story, and I was wondering if any of you know the names of the ancient cities of Terra. I know that they are plays on their actual names, like Nord Merica.

I specifically would like Greece, as I'm trying to reference an ancient legend being read in my fluff.

Thanks,


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Lot of the ancient greek names are the same as today or well known like sparta athens salamis and olympia.

You might be better though using ones such as Artemesium (next to thermopoly, big naval battle there at the same time as the 300 spartans) 
Platea, (another big battle)
Eretria
Thebes (the home of Oedipus)


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Nah, you're misunderstanding, Barnster. The names we have in modern history are changed in the future. Whether this is due to a reconstruction or combining of the languages of the future or possibly because of the rampant chaos of the various wars and upheavals, we don't know.

As the OP said, Nord Merica is the 40k equivalent of today's North America.

Now back to the original question...I haven't the faintest clue.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Theres a lot of mention across the Heresy series of ancient regions and/or cities of Old Earth. The only one I can remember off the top of my head is that Europe is convieniently known as Europa.

EDIT: _The Last Church_ is a good place to start looking. France becomes Franc. Roman becomes Romanii. The Mediterranean Sea becomes the Mediterranean Dustbowl. Other less obvious ones included are: Nordafrik Conclaves, Ursh, Narthan Durme, and many others.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Theres a lot of mention across the Heresy series of ancient regions and/or cities of Old Earth. The only one I can remember off the top of my head is that Europe is convieniently known as Europa.
> 
> EDIT: _The Last Church_ is a good place to start looking. France becomes Franc. Roman becomes Romanii. The Mediterranean Sea becomes the Mediterranean Dustbowl. Other less obvious ones included are: Nordafrik Conclaves, Ursh, Narthan Durme, and many others.


Nordafrik Conclaves= North African Conclaves


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I believe that Britain is referred to as "Albion" by Nathaniel Garro in "Flight of the Eisenstein". Some other ancient names are more or less preserved. The rule seems to be to either use the proper ancient name if it's unfamiliar (e.g., Romanii), or to add/drop a letter here and there to imply linguistic change. Athens, for example, was known as Athenai in the past, and in fact was the plural form of a noun. The future version could very well be "Thenai", taking a bit from both the "old" and the "new" angles.

Sparta's proper name was probably unfortunate during this era: Lacedaemon. The Emperor probably wiped that entire place out. "Just in case..."


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Is it britain he was refering to? I thought he could be refering to Albania


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Britain has always been Albion, it's the ancient name for the isle so it makes more sense than Albania.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

As far as myths and legends go, I have herd hints in the HH books I have read that their Ancient Myth's ect are the same as ours today. You know like Dragons and stuff like that.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

So Garro's British? Truly that guy is awesome. Do any of you guys know where the Achaemenid Empire was?


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

Barnster said:


> So Garro's British? Truly that guy is awesome. Do any of you guys know where the Achaemenid Empire was?


The Achaemenids were the ruling family of Persia around the time of the Classical Greece(circa 600-300 B.C.), so basically modern day Iran.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Page 154 of _Legion_ seems to suggest that Zhongguo is the 40k term for China.


----------



## Tango Urilla (May 25, 2010)

Errr, where are Ursh and Narthan Durme supposed to be ?

Thanks !


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

A lot of the names have not really changed, they are just taken from languages other than English. Dutch/German spelling get used quite a lot, so do Latin spellings. Considering the 40,000 year span, names are virtually unchanged. It would be far more realistic for all place names to have changed completely.


----------



## hotter dog (May 10, 2010)

There is Anatoly, where the Emperor was born, which always makes me think of Turkey or possibly the Baltics region. Although that is purely speculation.
Another place I remember is mount Narodnya, where Fulgrim and Ferrus Manus had their forging contest. That is located in the Ural mountain range (in Russia) most likely based on Mount Narodnaya.

*EDIT 
On further inspection Anatoly comes from Anatolia which is now central Turkey (map), pretty close to Greece I would think.


----------



## Tuck3r (Apr 9, 2010)

another couple of names that are refered to in the space wolf novels are Nova Yourik(presumably new york) and Atlantantis(could be Atlanta or Atlantis legend refered to here lots o possibilities)


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Tango Urilla said:


> Errr, where are Ursh and Narthan Durme supposed to be ?
> 
> Thanks !


Going upon what I faintly recall from _False Gods_, and Horus` spiritual venture towards his -- and the other Primarch`s creations -- during his fatigued state within the Daphelos upon Davin, amongst the slander and visions Erebus spewed, I _believe _it to be beneath the Ural mountain-range, in modern-day Russia.


----------



## Tango Urilla (May 25, 2010)

Thanks, I wondered if it was suppsoed to be a variation on a name we have nowadays, like maybe Narthan Durme was supposed to be Northern somewhere.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I don't know, but Narthan Durme does sound like Notre Dame. Perhaps it refers to Paris, where the famed cathedral is. They could have confused the name of Paris with the name of Notre Dame de Paris. Of course, that's just my thoughts on it. It could be an entirely different place.


----------



## AhrimanOfthesons. (Jun 7, 2010)

Ursh = russia. or maybe hindu kush?

theres also a line in thousand sons ''mahavasta kallimakus haled from the subcontinent indoi'' = india. judging by the name of the dude. page 164 btw.


----------



## AhrimanOfthesons. (Jun 7, 2010)

also page 40 of the same book says ''ancient mycenean kings'' = greece if that helps


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

But why would Garro be talking about Britain? Isn't that where the Emperor's throne room is located?


----------

